
The FSF supports AVC (H.264) - igoose1
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/the-fsfs-approach-to-using-online-videos-for-advocacy
======
MaxBarraclough
Related discussion of the Stallman/FSF attitude toward non-Free codecs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108214)

------
wizzwizz4
The title should probably be:

> The FSF provides AVC (H.264) videos

or

> The FSF tolerates AVC (H.264)

This sounds like they're endorsing it.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Agreed. 'Support' can mean compatibility, or it can mean endorsement.

